# R6 Image quality or focus issue?



## rocket (Jan 16, 2022)

Hello guys and girls, so I have had my R6 for 1 year now and it is just 2 months after the warranty expired, I haven't used this camera much but the last time I used this on last October 2021, that time I took some pictures with EF 70-200 F.2.8 and RF 24-105 F4 and they are perfectly sharp, yesterday was my birthday so I took out my camera again and clicked a couple of pictures, with live view and zoomed 10x for focus I didn't see any issue, but when I click and take pictures, the output is so bad, I am not sure it's the focus or something else, the images are not sharp at all, it's like I took the pictures with an old smartphone. last year I took some pictures on my birthday, same place, same setup and the images tack sharp, I am so upset with this so hopefully, somebody can help me out? Thanks a lot in advance.

PS: I know I should post some pictures but to make sure I will take some new images with daylight so I don't have to raise the iso even though the iso capability is high with this camera.


----------



## Joules (Jan 16, 2022)

As you said, you should attach pictures showing the issue.

Also, what lens was used? Does this happen with another lens as well? What were your settings? Are we talking about JPEG or RAW? In case of the latter, what program are you using to view the files?


----------



## rocket (Jan 16, 2022)

Joules said:


> As you said, you should attach pictures showing the issue.
> 
> Also, what lens was used? Does this happen with another lens as well? What were your settings? Are we talking about JPEG or RAW? In case of the latter, what program are you using to view the files?


Lenses - EF 70-200 F.2.8 and RF 24-105 F4 and I don't have any other lenses, I can rent some if that's the case. Settings were shutter speed minimum 1/80 and more because subjects not moving, f4 due to bad light, and 2.8 on 70-200, ISO around 4000 to 10000, RAW files, and I am using lightroom.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 25, 2022)

Try resetting to factory defaults.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2022)

rocket said:


> ... I took out my camera again and clicked a couple of pictures, with live view and zoomed 10x for focus I didn't see any issue, but when I click and take pictures, the output is so bad...


From the R6 manual:


----------



## rocket (Jan 28, 2022)

YuengLinger said:


> Try resetting to factory defaults.


I did Reset and Custom Function Reset, but no luck.


----------



## rocket (Jan 28, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> From the R6 manual:
> View attachment 202223


Thank you, the thing is I haven't had this problem before, I sent my camera to the repair shop and they told me the technician did not find any issues, but when I compared the old images even with high ISO I can clearly see a difference.


----------



## rocket (Jan 28, 2022)

Guys here are some of the pictures I took, I did not edit any of the images, just added the iso speed and aperture. My wife is disappointed after seeing the pictures and we did not have any decent image of that night. Shutter 1/80 and 1/100.

R6


----------



## Joules (Jan 28, 2022)

Hard to tell what specifically is the problem you have with these images. They are severly underexposed and the lighting is very flat. Some editing would help with that.

For shooting in sich conditions, some form of flash that can be bounced from the walls or ceiling also does wonders, bit obviously that can't be fixed in post.

But you originally complained about sharpness, not exposure or noise. That's hard to judge with thos shots as I can't see how to zoom in on that site. Maybe upload a crop of something you would expect to be sharp?


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 29, 2022)

I'm afraid to open it. Or say anything else.


----------



## rocket (Jan 30, 2022)

Joules said:


> Hard to tell what specifically is the problem you have with these images. They are severly underexposed and the lighting is very flat. Some editing would help with that.
> 
> For shooting in sich conditions, some form of flash that can be bounced from the walls or ceiling also does wonders, bit obviously that can't be fixed in post.
> 
> But you originally complained about sharpness, not exposure or noise. That's hard to judge with thos shots as I can't see how to zoom in on that site. Maybe upload a crop of something you would expect to be sharp?


Thank you so much, yes the lighting is bad, I know, the thing is I've taken photos each year on birthdays this same place, I've owned eos 600D and 24-55 Kit lens, the pictures were fine, I got this camera in 2020 and that year I took birthday photos, and they were fine too. And then this, same lighting, same everything, I don't have any more pictures of this situation because after seeing them I did not continue, maybe you can't see what I meant but it's there, well I will go to the repair shop tomorrow and ask them what did they check in order to say there is no problem with the camera or lens, should I ask something else like any other technical terms or I just have to listen to their answer and pay the fee and leave?


----------



## rpg51 (Feb 7, 2022)

I wonder if your focus is changing from initial pre shot focus acquisition to the time you capture the image, likely do to a user error rather than a mechanical problem with the equipment. Are you using auto focus? Manual focus? Are you using back button for focus? My personal recommendation is to modify the shutter button so that it does not focus, only meter and shoot. Then use back button for auto focus. Or, maybe use manual focus by turning off the auto focus on the lens if possible. Whatever it is, my guess is the issue is not due to a mechanical problem - more a matter of studying and really learning the details of how the camera works in regards to focus. Good luck - let us know what you learn at camera shop.


----------

